
Data Structures for coding interviews - LogicRiver
https://www.interviewcake.com/article/java/data-structures-coding-interview
======
Cu3PO42
Disclaimer: I have no first hand experience with coding interviews and my
knowledge of them comes exclusively from sources like HN.

Based on the title I expected advanced (and maybe less known) data structures
with great (asymptotical) runtime or low memory usage—Something like Fibonacci
heaps or Van Emde Boas trees.

What I got was mostly a primer on base 2 numbers, computer memory and basics
of how we can arrange things in memory. The only topic in there that I would
consider "advanced" was hashing. And I think it did a fairly decent job of
explaining these things.

But my general impression of "coding interviews" was that the questions would
generally go beyond the basics explained here. Maybe I have this perception
because I have rarely heard a positive thing about those interviews and have
associated that with being full of obscure questions.

Can someone with more experience in that area shed some light on this for me?
Is this sufficient to get through (most) of those interviews?

~~~
scarface74
Whether that’s true or not. This is a great primer for people who don’t have a
traditional computer science background.

~~~
dagw
So why not call it Data Structures for Coders? Calling it Data Structures for
Coding Interviews makes it sound like it's an answer guide to arbitrary brain
teasers that are only useful for passing some test and have no application
outside the job interview setting.

~~~
Retra
Not saying you are wrong, but it's pretty easy to not give something the
optimal name. Sometimes your work is just more useful for some purpose other
than the one you intended.

------
zenlot
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14897209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14897209)

~~~
faitswulff
Top comment and ensuing discussion seem like grumpy gatekeeping.

~~~
robjan
I don't know... Recently there has been a proliferation of these "learn how to
interview" sites.

